# Problems getting $10 credit per month rebate for 622???



## SandiaMan (Aug 14, 2006)

It has been at least 3 months since I sent in the paperwork for getting my $10 a month for 10 months rebate for getting the 622. Has anyone else experienced a problem with this. I need to call Dish and complain about this.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

I think they say it takes at least (3) months before it shows up.... Mine finally did. Actually, the HD rebate and the 'new' customer rebate started at the same time. Made a nice drop in my bill ! 

I also rec'd a recorded message from Dish telling me that my rebates have been accepted/approved/processed (can't recall which) and I should see them on my bill soon.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Mine showed up on the 3rd month. You can call and check the status of the rebate.


----------



## SandiaMan (Aug 14, 2006)

I actually called Dish after waiting 3 months since I mailed in the stuff and they updated my account so I will start to receive the credit starting next month. I would advise anyone that hasn't seen the credit on their bill after three months (from mailing in the stuff) to call Dish directly.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

You can also check on their website here. I tried a couple of weeks ago and it said my application had been denied because my account was inactive.  I've been with Dish for almost 10 years and it's never been inactive. I called the rebate people and they said I wasn't even in the system.  Then I called Dish CSR and she told me she couldn't help me and to wait. So I contacted [email protected] and they got me squared away within 2 hours of receiving my email. Should be on my next statement.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> You can also check on their website here. I tried a couple of weeks ago and it said my application had been denied because my account was inactive.  I've been with Dish for almost 10 years and it's never been inactive. I called the rebate people and they said I wasn't even in the system.  Then I called Dish CSR and she told me she couldn't help me and to wait. So I contacted [email protected] and they got me squared away within 2 hours of receiving my email. Should be on my next statement.


Thanks for the link. I found my rebate was approved and will be posted to my account.
BTW, I was a DISH customer for 9 years. I left in Feb. because I was getting tired of all the games that were going on with holding channels hostage. I had 9 months of HELL with Directv, and paid the price to cancel early.
I played CSR roulette until I found someone who was willing to make me a brand-spanking new customer! I just had to give a different number! Now there shold be something like a $250 rebate plus $20/month on the statement.
How will I receive the $250? Will it be in check form or an account credit?
I consider myself EXTREMELY lucky and grateful to have found this CSR, who was kind and wanted me back as a customer spending mucho money for 622 programming...
It's been worth everything. I LOVE this unit!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm having the exact same issue, in terms of having my request rejected due to an "inactive account" (how exactly does that happen when I'm paying a bill every month?). Not that I ever received any notification, but yes, that's what the website says.

Hopefully we'll see if this can be straightened out...


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

nneptune said:


> Now there shold be something like a $250 rebate plus $20/month on the statement.
> How will I receive the $250? Will it be in check form or an account credit?


I have no way to know what a CSR told you or setup. I can only assume you have the standard new customer deal (the same offer is valid for qualified returning customers as well). As long as you did commit to 18 months of service, $50 should have already appeared as a credit on your first bill. The "other" $200 won't be a check or a credit - it will be 10 individual $20 monthly credits when the rebate kicks in (probably the next bill??).


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Slordak said:


> I'm having the exact same issue, in terms of having my request rejected due to an "inactive account" (how exactly does that happen when I'm paying a bill every month?). Not that I ever received any notification, but yes, that's what the website says.
> 
> Hopefully we'll see if this can be straightened out...


I just checked an got the exact same response along with this message:
_
All submitted materials are returned via First Class Mail along with a letter containing re-qualification instructions.

The letter instructs you to resubmit your entire corrected order within 60 calendar days to:

DISH $100 Back Offer
P.O. Box 848
Grand Rapids, MN 55744

If you have any questions, please contact us at 1-866-225-1901._

I did not get anything back from them in the mail. Dish is a strange company to do business with especially when it comes to them giving us back any money.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

nneptune said:


> Thanks for the link. I found my rebate was approved and will be posted to my account.
> BTW, I was a DISH customer for 9 years. I left in Feb. because I was getting tired of all the games that were going on with holding channels hostage. I had 9 months of HELL with Directv, and paid the price to cancel early.
> I played CSR roulette until I found someone who was willing to make me a brand-spanking new customer! I just had to give a different number! Now there shold be something like a $250 rebate plus $20/month on the statement.
> How will I receive the $250? Will it be in check form or an account credit?
> ...


ok. thanks. She set it up as if I were a new customer, so I suppose that'll be how it works. thanks...and sorry if I got off the original topic of the thread. Didn't mean to hijack...


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I just checked my rebate status and I have the same issue. I have fired off an e-mail to [email protected] as well.


----------



## RobbinMerritt (Jan 29, 2003)

Last month I followed up on my credit -- I submitted in August -- and the processor said that they had the application and that it would be processed in a few days. This month, still no credit. I called the 800 number again and this time they have no record of me in their system. 

I called Dish to complain and they say they put the correct codes on my account so that I will receive the credit starting in January. I don't have to send in the paper work again. 

I was a bit frustrated as the CSR could give me no confirmation number or other way to prove we had a conversation. All I can do is hope (again) that this has been taken care of. 

Not that I was planning to leave, but I will now have to stay with Dish longer than the original 18 month commitment in order to get the full $100 back.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I looked up my rebate on the website (thanks kmcnamara) and got the "inactive account message". Called, they said they would fix it...........


----------



## quagmire0 (Dec 15, 2006)

Just keep following up. My rebates took forever to start, but they eventually did.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

An e-mail to [email protected] cleared things up for me this morning.


----------

